# Ok, someone show me a pic of Halo eyes



## cloey70

Does Clifford, from this pic below? I don't really care, but am curious if he does or not. Thanks


----------



## Tina

He has pretty eyes with good black eyeliner. He has a hint of halo around the eyes. Halo's are a suntan that is black Surounding the eyes. 
Tina


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Ok....do you see Mia? She has black missing from her halo on her right eye (your left....the pink color). The other eye has a complete halo. I hope this helps.


----------



## cloey70

Ohhhhhhh, so its not the inside of the eye more the skin on the outside that frames the eye. Gotcha. Yea, Clifford has black around his and noticed it getting darker. I thought there might of been something wrong with him, not having his hair around his eyes there. Thanks


----------



## KandiMaltese




----------



## bellaratamaltese

[attachment=33789:IMG_9714.jpg]
So do Lucy and Caddy, you can see the darker skin around their eyes. Caddy has AWESOME natural pigment, she stays nice and dark even without being outside much. Lucy, on the other hand, gets pale halos and a pale nose if she doesn't get enough sunlight. This week we have had awesome weather so Caira and Lucy have spent HOURS out in the sun trying to get their pigment darker. Caira's nose stays nice and black but she lightens up around the eyes.


----------



## gattirenata

> Ohhhhhhh, so its not the inside of the eye more the skin on the outside that frames the eye. Gotcha. Yea, Clifford has black around his and noticed it getting darker. I thought there might of been something wrong with him, not having his hair around his eyes there. Thanks[/B]


how can something be wrong with your Clifford?!?!? he is soooooooo adorable!!! I just wan't to sqeeze him and kiss him!!!!! he is tooooo cute for words!!!!!
I'm in looove!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cloey70

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=525005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh, so its not the inside of the eye more the skin on the outside that frames the eye. Gotcha. Yea, Clifford has black around his and noticed it getting darker. I thought there might of been something wrong with him, not having his hair around his eyes there. Thanks[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something be wrong with your Clifford?!?!? he is soooooooo adorable!!! I just wan't to sqeeze him and kiss him!!!!! he is tooooo cute for words!!!!!
> I'm in looove!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh he is my baby. I love this little thing to death. Thank you. I've learned alot on here about show standards. Like Clifford has the sweet little pink and black paws, which is considered a fault on show standards, I guess. I think this is why I didn't pay a ton for him, but his lines in everything else are a champion in my opinion. He is so awesome.


----------



## giselle79

The problem with halos is that they also depend on the amount of sunlight your malt receives.
We have had a long winter in Ontario this year, so I almost don't remember what halos were.

Here is a pic of Maxi boy at 5 months, (the topknot is horribly tight but the halos were quite marked), this was in September, 2007.










Here is another pic of Maxi, this one was taken in March, the black eyeliner is still there, but the halos have disappeared and the nouse hasturned brownish.


----------



## LJSquishy

Haloing is not the regular black eyeliner that all Maltese have. It is additional pigment around the eyeliner, where their fur is growing.

London has haloing, but I'm not sure if you can see it very well in her photos. It looks like Clifford has a tiny bit, but I can't tell since the photo isn't very large.  njdrake's Tess has haloing, but she just changed her signature photo.


----------



## Maxsmom

"Eyeliner" is the dark pigment around the inside of the eye. The Halo is the darker pigmentation around the outside of the eye. Ollie has one eye that is coming in very slowly. Being outside is helping alot!

Peace

Chris

*"I am easily satisfied with the very best.” *
_ Winston Churchill _


----------



## LJSquishy

Here is a PERFECT picture I found on Google Images of Haloing. This will help you understand.


----------



## njdrake

Is having haloing a good thing or a bad thing or does it even matter? 
Tess definitely has haloing.

Jane


----------



## Tina

I don't think it is either. Some Maltese won't halo, no matter how long they are in the sun. My Chance wouldn't. The only time it really matters is for people showing. The standard is:

*Head - *Of medium length and in proportion to the size of the dog. _*The skull*_ is slightly rounded on top, the stop moderate. _*The drop ears*_ are rather low set and heavily feathered with long hair that hangs close to the head. _*Eyes*_ are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. _*The muzzle *_is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy. _*The nose*_ is black. _*The teeth*_ meet in an even, edge-to-edge bite, or in a scissors bite.

I worry about them developing Cataracts from being in the sunlight without eye protection. I was at a show in Sedelia, MO. The judge was Murphy (can't remember first name). He had a person with him and he was teaching her how to judge Maltese. The bitch that went on the table ahead of me had lots of halo. I could hear him going on about how it made the expression of the bitch softer and more pleasing. I put my bitch on the table, no halo's. He told the woman that she was in luck to get one with the correct eyes and this one with the incorrect eyes. I couldn't keep my BIG mouth closed. I quoted him the standard. He said well the Bichon Frise have to have halo. I told him I didn't know as I only bred Maltese. He put my bitch reserve for a 3 pt major. And with the bitch I am showing now, she has hugh eyes and they keep telling me "her eyes are too big" excuse me? when are Maltese eyes "to big"????? :blink: 
JMO
Tina


----------



## njdrake

> I don't think it is either. Some Maltese won't halo, no matter how long they are in the sun. My Chance wouldn't. The only time it really matters is for people showing. The standard is:
> 
> *Head - *Of medium length and in proportion to the size of the dog. _*The skull*_ is slightly rounded on top, the stop moderate. _*The drop ears*_ are rather low set and heavily feathered with long hair that hangs close to the head. _*Eyes*_ are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. _*The muzzle *_is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy. _*The nose*_ is black. _*The teeth*_ meet in an even, edge-to-edge bite, or in a scissors bite.
> 
> I worry about them developing Cataracts from being in the sunlight without eye protection. I was at a show in Sedelia, MO. The judge was Murphy (can't remember first name). He had a person with him and he was teaching her how to judge Maltese. The bitch that went on the table ahead of me had lots of halo. I could hear him going on about how it made the expression of the bitch softer and more pleasing. I put my bitch on the table, no halo's. He told the woman that she was in luck to get one with the correct eyes and this one with the incorrect eyes. I couldn't keep my BIG mouth closed. I quoted him the standard. He said well the Bichon Frise have to have halo. I told him I didn't know as I only bred Maltese. He put my bitch reserve for a 3 pt major. And with the bitch I am showing now, she has hugh eyes and they keep telling me "her eyes are too big" excuse me? when are Maltese eyes "to big"????? :blink:
> JMO
> Tina [/B]


I had heard of haloing but didn't understand exactly what it was. I thought it was the black eyeliner around their eyes but I thought that was also what's referred to as points. Anyway, thanks for your explanation and I know now that Tess has a lot of haloing. 
I have so much to learn! 
Jane


----------



## KandiMaltese




----------



## LJSquishy

Haloing is not a requirement of the breed standard, so those who don't have it are still fine for showing. I have read that 'haloing' is desired in the showring, but not all have it. My breeder told me that the last show she went to, she saw someone actually using eyeliner (horrible) on their dog to create false haloing!

London has not been outside at all other than to go potty, but she has noticeable haloing in person. It's hard to see her haloing in photos, though.

Before I found London, I had never noticed any Maltese having the haloing, but now I see it everywhere in many of your dogs!

I could see the haloing on Tess really well when you had your old signature photos up.


----------



## njdrake

> Haloing is not a requirement of the breed standard, so those who don't have it are still fine for showing. I have read that 'haloing' is desired in the showring, but not all have it. My breeder told me that the last show she went to, she saw someone actually using eyeliner (horrible) on their dog to create false haloing!
> 
> London has not been outside at all other than to go potty, but she has noticeable haloing in person. It's hard to see her haloing in photos, though.
> 
> Before I found London, I had never noticed any Maltese having the haloing, but now I see it everywhere in many of your dogs!
> 
> I could see the haloing on Tess really well when you had your old signature photos up.[/B]



I didn't know anything about it really until this post but it's much more noticeable in person on Tess than in the pictures. I think this is the picture you were talking about and you can really see it. I have another that shows it well too. I'm so glad to get all this information. I learn so many new things on here everyday.


----------



## LJSquishy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=555687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haloing is not a requirement of the breed standard, so those who don't have it are still fine for showing. I have read that 'haloing' is desired in the showring, but not all have it. My breeder told me that the last show she went to, she saw someone actually using eyeliner (horrible) on their dog to create false haloing!
> 
> London has not been outside at all other than to go potty, but she has noticeable haloing in person. It's hard to see her haloing in photos, though.
> 
> Before I found London, I had never noticed any Maltese having the haloing, but now I see it everywhere in many of your dogs!
> 
> I could see the haloing on Tess really well when you had your old signature photos up.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know anything about it really until this post but it's much more noticeable in person on Tess than in the pictures. I think this is the picture you were talking about and you can really see it. I have another that shows it well too. I'm so glad to get all this information. I learn so many new things on here everyday.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yep! The left picture is the one I was talking about.  She's so gorgeous in that photo!


----------



## njdrake

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=555720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haloing is not a requirement of the breed standard, so those who don't have it are still fine for showing. I have read that 'haloing' is desired in the showring, but not all have it. My breeder told me that the last show she went to, she saw someone actually using eyeliner (horrible) on their dog to create false haloing!
> 
> London has not been outside at all other than to go potty, but she has noticeable haloing in person. It's hard to see her haloing in photos, though.
> 
> Before I found London, I had never noticed any Maltese having the haloing, but now I see it everywhere in many of your dogs!
> 
> I could see the haloing on Tess really well when you had your old signature photos up.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know anything about it really until this post but it's much more noticeable in person on Tess than in the pictures. I think this is the picture you were talking about and you can really see it. I have another that shows it well too. I'm so glad to get all this information. I learn so many new things on here everyday.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! The left picture is the one I was talking about.  She's so gorgeous in that photo!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I thought that was the picture you were talking about.
Tess thanks you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Natures Encore

*Ok, so I know that this is an old thread, but I just wanted to read this correctly. In my Siggy, Sadie Layne is on the left, and Oliver Riley is on the right. At the time the pictures were taken, they were 9 weeks and 6 week, respectively.

In Oliver's close-up, I can definitely see the haloing around his eyes. He's only 6 weeks, though, and hasn't seen much sunlight. Does this mean he will have darker halos once I can get him outside on a daily basis? I'm avoiding the exposure to the outside world until he's a few weeks older.

We named him after Dicken's Oliver Twist, but I'm thinking about changing his name to Capone 'cause he looks like an Italian Gangsta! :supacool: LOL

Angela*


----------



## Tina

Angela,
As you get them out in the sun the halos will darken. Some Maltese have natural halo's. It depends on the lines that are behind them. Your puppies are real cuties. It's hard to say if one will be darker than the other. Halos is not in the Maltese standard, just something people think looks better.

And Welcome to SM. 
Tina


----------



## LJSquishy

*At 6 weeks old their pigment is not in all the way yet. It will continue to darken as they get older. I would say most pigment is in by 12-16 weeks, but some of our Malts continue to darken until 1yr of age or so. Being out in the sun apparently helps darken the pigment, but I have not noticed this with my girl. London has nice, dark haloing, but it's hard for me to capture in photos.*


----------



## jazzmalt

I've always thought Tajon's Tickle Me Silly had the most beautiful black pigment. Her halos are so dark they make her eyes look twice as big, even though the coat around her eyes is so thick you can't actually see very much of her skin. I love this face shot of her... Silly :wub:


----------



## Maglily

not sure if this pic is bright enough, may be able to see the halo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 18 2009, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729367


> not sure if this pic is bright enough, may be able to see the halo[/B]


I was kind of surprised with this one. Usually when the eyeliner and halos are dark the nose will be also, or so I thought.


----------



## pammy4501

I always think that the halos make thier eyes seem expressive and wise.
This is my little Lola.
[attachment=48733:lollo.jpg]


----------



## SicilianRose

Daisy has natural halos around her eyes and she is never out of the house because of it being winter. If I remember correctly it is the dark pigmentation around the black rimmed eyes.


----------



## diamonds mommy

Diamond has haloing around her right eye as well as the beautiful dark liner BUT her left eye is completely PINK but she is still really cute to me We just call it her special birth mark! her pads are completely black as well as lip liner and nose. But just that darn 1 eye screwed it up! shes still beautiful!!! I keep hoping it will come in!!


----------



## bbry

I'm glad ya'll revived this old thread. I learned a lot from it. Thanks


----------



## sophie

So it is the halo the dark pigment around the eyes and not the eyeliner per se?

Sophie has the dark eyeliner and I thought Annie did too until I saw this pic from the other day. Does the eye liner ever fade like the nose?

Sophie: I love her eyes, but I guess she doesn't have halos, just the eyeliner? I thought I had close-ups of Annie, but I can't find them.

[attachment=48762:Sophie__....187_017.jpg]

Annie, a year ago:

[attachment=48764:IMG_2378.jpg]

Annie, tonight:

[attachment=48765:Sophie__....187_016.jpg]


----------



## elizabeth

I Finally understand what halo's are....not that it matters whether my baby has them!!! But I love learning new stuff about the breed.
Can anyone tell me what this is called on the side of Bella's eyeball? It is hard to see but it is a partial light line around the actual eyeball?? Whitish to tan in color....Ignore the blood vessel, thats not what I mean. Sorry for the quality!!!Thanks to all you experts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nikkivong

otis used to have major halo.. before we moved to the apt - he used to sit atop the couch all day and look out the window and get lots of sun... 

[attachment=48780SC06450b.jpg]

[attachment=48781SC06493b.jpg]

now he has none...


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 18 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729432


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 18 2009, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729367





> not sure if this pic is bright enough, may be able to see the halo[/B]


I was kind of surprised with this one. Usually when the eyeliner and halos are dark the nose will be also, or so I thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]



His nose is even paler right now, it never was as black as many I've seen here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Yes - Halos are actually under the eyes under the fur.


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, this is a really old thread. lol


----------



## diamonds mommy

Is diamond the only one with one pink eye? Does that mean she's not pure bred? Or this just happens to some puppies?


----------



## Tina

Some Maltese just do not develop complete eyeliner. The one photo was showing what is called white in the eye. They do have it when they move their eyes, some have more of it than other's. It doesn't mean they are not pure bred. I am not sure what you mean by "pink eyes"?
Tina


----------



## diamonds mommy

Like if you look at her left eye it doesn't have the eyeliner it is pink which is just her pigment. But I don't really care about it! She's still my Diamond Princess!


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 19 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730505


> Like if you look at her left eye it doesn't have the eyeliner it is pink which is just her pigment. But I don't really care about it! She's still my Diamond Princess![/B]


Some Maltese just never fully develop pigment around their eyes; It's a genetic thing, and doesn't mean they aren't purebred.  My last Maltese, Benson, was missing a portion of pigment around one of his eyes (but he also came from someone on the puppymill list).


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 19 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730474


> Is diamond the only one with one pink eye? Does that mean she's not pure bred? Or this just happens to some puppies?[/B]



QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 19 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730486


> Some Maltese just do not develop complete eyeliner. The one photo was showing what is called white in the eye. They do have it when they move their eyes, some have more of it than other's. It doesn't mean they are not pure bred. I am not sure what you mean by "pink eyes"?
> Tina[/B]



Mia has a pink spot on her eye. I think it gives her charcter my son just loves it because he says she is special.  You can see it well on these pictures when she was younger.


----------



## lottapaws

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 19 2009, 12:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729927


> I Finally understand what halo's are....not that it matters whether my baby has them!!! But I love learning new stuff about the breed.
> Can anyone tell me what this is called on the side of Bella's eyeball? It is hard to see but it is a partial light line around the actual eyeball?? Whitish to tan in color....Ignore the blood vessel, thats not what I mean. Sorry for the quality!!!Thanks to all you experts!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Elizabeth, were you asking about the somewhat lighter shade of brown in the iris of your baby's eye? The lighter brown around the black pupil and black/darker brown part of the iris, and it also has a black line outlining the outside of the iris? If that is your question, the somewhat lighter shade of brown is just the iris color. (Please excuse my feeble attempt to describe what I'm trying to ask, thank heavens I'm not in advertising, lol, no one would ever know what they were buying by my descriptions, :blink: ) 

Bella is absolutey precious, just as beautiful as she can be!! And what a good baby, how did you ever get a picture of her eye with one hand on the camera and one trying to open her eye? Now that is talent!! :aktion033:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I just wanted to share these photos. These maltese have the deepest pigment in halo eyes I have ever seen.




























The pictures came from this site: www.maltese.co.kr


----------



## diamonds mommy

:smheat: So how can i make my top knot look the 2nd picture ? I thought i was the top knot queen for a minute! that top knot put mine to shame!!! i wanna do diamonds like that! any advice? definitly more "poof"


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Mar 20 2009, 01:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748535


> :smheat: So how can i make my top knot look the 2nd picture ? I thought i was the top knot queen for a minute! that top knot put mine to shame!!! i wanna do diamonds like that! any advice? definitly more "poof"[/B]


LOL I'll let you know when I figure it out too! :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart

I didn't realize it, until looking at this thread...but I think wittle Leo has some serious halos going on....

[attachment=50205:IMG_2496.JPG]

This is the little guy coming home from his neutuer operation. His skin all around his eyes, is really dark...I didn't know they had a name for it.


----------

